# General Question On Electronics



## rmsmith1208 (Nov 18, 2006)

well i have been running my 30 rls on a 4k yamaha generator but only at 15 amp. i wasnt aware there was a plug adapter for the 30 amp to the 30 amp on the generator. i finally figured it out this week. now my question is my brother ran the a/c back in march at 15 amps and most appliances. i havent ran anything else since besides the fridge and tv. do ya'll think i should be fine now with the plug 30 amp plug adapter. i have heard you'll fry out stuff with low amperage


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

rmsmith1208 said:


> well i have been running my 30 rls on a 4k yamaha generator but only at 15 amp. i wasnt aware there was a plug adapter for the 30 amp to the 30 amp on the generator. i finally figured it out this week. now my question is my brother ran the a/c back in march at 15 amps and most appliances. i havent ran anything else since besides the fridge and tv. do ya'll think i should be fine now with the plug 30 amp plug adapter. i have heard you'll fry out stuff with low amperage


With a 4 k gen you should be fine.


----------



## rmsmith1208 (Nov 18, 2006)

ya just didnt know if running the stuff at 15 amp would have hurt anything as far as fridge or a/c. i was running the adapter plug that came with it that you can plug into the house without thinking


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I'm not sure what you mean, is it a 15 amp plug or is the circuit limited to 15 amps? AC units will take a lot of amps to start but then if it is a 13500 btu unit it will only draw about 12 amps. In house wiring a socket might be protected with a 15 amp circuit breaker but for a short amount of time it is able to draw a lot more like 65 amps and not pop the circuit breaker.

It's not low amps that burn up things it's low voltage that does it. What happens is if the generator doesn't have enough current to keep the voltage at 120v when something comes on like a AC unit then the it will load down the voltage and when the voltage goes down the current will go up and then things will get hot. The AC unit in the trailer is protected with a circuit breaker and when there is a voltage drop the circuit breaker will pop before any real damage is done. My AC unit is protected with a 20 amp circuit and it will pop if I only have 110 volts or less, it runs best a 120 or better.

I would bet that you have plenty of spare amps on the socket with a 4000 watt gen and everything is OK but it is always better to use a 30 plug when you can.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

How many amps is your generator rated at. I have a yamaha ef2600 with 2600 surge watts and 2300 watts nominal but its rated at 23 amps at normal speed and will ramp up to 25 amps when the watts surge. this will run the A/C if i turn off the converter or wait till the coverter gos to trickle. James


----------



## rmsmith1208 (Nov 18, 2006)

sorry its sounds weird eaisier to show. the tt came with a plug adapter to reduce down to plug into a regular house outlet which i use on the generator instead of the 30 amp. i looked this weekend and seen a 30 amp adapter for the generator and was like hey looky here. when they dropped off my tt it wasnt really explained to me how things work as far as the electrical stuff


----------



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

I can run my 30rls off of my Yamaha ef3000. AC and all.
Jim


----------



## rmsmith1208 (Nov 18, 2006)

sounds good. i'm going to test her out this week here at the races in charlotte. hope all goes well cause i think its going to be a hot one


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

My Honda has a 30Amp 125V Twisk Locking NEMA Plug. I have an adaptor like the one shown  Here. 

I have run the A/C at my house by using the 15 amp adaptor like your brother did. I think everything should be ok.


----------



## rmsmith1208 (Nov 18, 2006)

yep thats the adapter i found. thanks for all the info ya'll


----------

